# I like handsome arrows



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2016)

While at the Appling Bowhunter's Festival I ventured into Big Jim's tent where I always leave with less money than I had before I entered. Along with a few other items I bought two dozen GT blems and noticed they had changed their labeling on the shafts by using the "500" nomenclature vs "3555" which I like. I also couldn't help but to notice the big bold letters "BLEMISHED" which I didn't like. The shafts now come in 32" lengths vs 30.5" which is great for those that need the longer shafts but for me I like 'em at 30.5" which means I now have to cut them but no real problem.

For me, having new shafts laying around begs for my attention because I love making new arrows and I like them to look good when I'm done. The new labeling is downright ugly and the bold "BLEMISHED" label had to come off. Having wrapped and fletched the first dozen I started work on the second and thought I would share how I do it just in case some of you would like to do the same.

First thing I do is remove the labeling by scraping with a sharp edged knife. I chose not to remove the "500" nomenclature because I have so many different GT's in different spines I need the label to remain otherwise I will likely forget which are which. Anyhoo, using light pressure and scraping the labeling off with the trailing edge of the knife I am able to reduce it to a shadow. A little rubbing with 00 steel wool removes the shadows. You just have to be careful not to scrape through the wood grain finish so go slow and go light until you get the hang of it.
There is a light clear finish on the shafts and although it really isn't necessary you can fix the slightly dulled area where you removed the finish with most any kind of sealer. I happened to have some Krylon finish and used that.

Once you have the shafts prepped you may want to put a wrap on them. I used scrap pieces of vinyl compliments of Jeff Hampton who works for a sign company. I expect you can get some too from a sign company close to you. I have a grid mat I cut them on and using a metal straight edge cut them in 1 1/16th" widths. This width works for the 400, 500, and 600 shafts.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Here is my first dozen, six with four 4" feathers and the other six with three 5" feathers.

It takes a bit of effort to make good looking arrows but for me it's worth it. The downside is that it hurts a bit more when you lose or break one.


----------



## Todd Cook (Jun 4, 2016)

Very nice arrows and tutorial Al. They look almost like woodies. All they lack is the "kersnap" part..


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Good looking arrows Al!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 4, 2016)

Those look nice Al


----------



## trad bow (Jun 4, 2016)

Good looking arrows Al


----------



## Clipper (Jun 4, 2016)

You did good Al.  Real purty arrows.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2016)

Just realized I had cut and pasted my paragraphs in the wrong order in my original post, I corrected it so maybe it will be easier to understand now.  Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice job al. Those look sharp.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 5, 2016)

Looking good there Al. Acetone will remove the labeling, as well.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 5, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2016)

Barry Duggan said:


> Looking good there Al. Acetone will remove the labeling, as well.



Yes it does and I have used it but found scraping and using the steel wool works best and a lot less messy.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 5, 2016)

Nice arrows!  What adhesive did you use?  I like fletch tite the best but I've been using the fast drying glue, I don't like the fast drying stuff it's real messy.  

Ever use tape?


----------



## Triple C (Jun 5, 2016)

Would expect nothing less from you Al!!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Al33 (Jun 5, 2016)

AllAmerican said:


> Nice arrows!  What adhesive did you use?  I like fletch tite the best but I've been using the fast drying glue, I don't like the fast drying stuff it's real messy.
> 
> Ever use tape?



Tape is about all I use and it adheres super good on the vinyl wrap.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 5, 2016)

Very Nice Al.  You are a master craftsman!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 6, 2016)

Looking good Al! It must have been a good weekend to work on arrows. I did the same!


----------



## Mudfeather (Jun 7, 2016)

when you do use acetone be careful not to overuse it. Carbon is individual fibers held together with an "glue" that acetone breaks down also.


----------



## Vance Henry (Jun 7, 2016)

Are you sure you want to shoot those Al?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks all! Finished the second dozen.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 8, 2016)

Al, how much does the wrap affect the spine of the arrow? Can you tell any difference with them?


----------



## Al33 (Jun 8, 2016)

2wheelfoster said:


> Al, how much does the wrap affect the spine of the arrow? Can you tell any difference with them?



I cannot tell any difference but that isn't saying much.


----------

